# Shannon Brown's Dunk Over Mikki Moore



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dunk of the year. Contest is over. Nothing in the Lakers or any other teams pre,regular, or post season games will have a dunk better than that

/end season


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome. I watched it like ten times last night.

Shannon was still outplayed by Farmar last night IMO.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

that was sick. but there will be better dunks than that this season...c'mon its a long season. The dunk was on Mikki Moore, and he just kinda slid outta the way.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

No need for a dunk contest this year. Just play that clip on the 'tron and award Shannon the trophy. 
Is it just me, or was he still elevating when he made contact with Moore?!? That was filthy.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

stupid nasty


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jesus Christ that was awesome.


----------

